# Harbinger of spring?



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Beautiful 54 degree day here. Took the dog for a hike by and on a lake. There are a pair of very confused swans sitting on the ice. There is no open water around that I know of. It could mean a very early spring?


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Don't know about spring but I think I will be putting tick killer on the dogs next week.


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

We hit 56Â° here today. Too bad I had to work but at least I was outside.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

In the low 50's here. Spring is officially here in force when the slate-colored Juncos show up. Quite a mild winter, if it holds up!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Middle 40's here yesterday. Sand hill cranes were in the old corn field along with a flock of turkeys.

Weather guy on TV said today will be 20F higher than normal so that would equal mid 50's today. Alas will not last colder weather and snow for first day of March.

I'll wait till at least mid march to think spring has arrived. Seems we always get a snow or ice storm for St. Patties day.

 Al


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Last night I could hear the lake just north of me groaning as it was making ice. I could hear it inside with the TV on. Then the wind started to roar and I woke up to 10 F this morning. It's still nippy out.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

We have snow falling now predicting from 4 to 9 inches. Last Wednesday we got 14 inches of snow, Friday it was 46F Saturday was 49F Sunday it was 58F yesterday was 44F so most of that 14 inches is gone.

 Al


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Lots of sandhill cranes flying over here lately on nice days, headed north.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Saw red wing black birds this morning during my walk with the pup.
Ant to top it off it was still snowing.

 Al


----------



## Mickbear (Feb 8, 2016)

71 here in central GA. turned the garden over yesterday,plum,pear trees blooming . birds building nest,bees out and about. old man winter is on the run.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

63 on Sunday, 18 on Tuesday. I love WNY. Two weeks ago I pulled a tick off my one dog, saw a turkey vulture and smelled a skunk. Sounds like spring to me.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

it's march old man winter isn't ready to give up yet , this week we have seen nearly 60 and 0 just days apart , gotten more snow that we had all year .

but the geese just keep honking and flying north 

last year we had 74 and sunny the last Monday of March and 30 and 10 inches of snow the first Monday of April

there are sings but I haven't seen a Robin come home yet , for us that is usually the sign we are almost done.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

ok I saw a dozen robins today , it will be string soon but I expect at least one more good snow but that it will melt fairly quick.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

We have had robins about all year long except for a short stint in January. I think the Red Wing black bird is a truer sign of spring, not string LOL.
Supposed to be two days this up coming week of 60F none below 40F in the long range for the next 10 days. 

 Al


----------



## tree-farmer (Jul 5, 2015)

The Canada Geese have been flying by and we saw our first butterfly a few days ago. A few days of 14Â°C and lots of wind really melted the snow we had left. This time last year temperatures were still below freezing and we still had at least a foot of snow, but this year I can't see winter making a comeback.
I'm really looking forward to getting the animals out on pasture so I'm loving the weather.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

I heard a meadowlark last week, my favorite sound in the world I think


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Two days in a row of 70F, yesterday it was 72F for a total of 4 hours in the afternoon. First snake sighting on the path the pup and I walk in the vacant field. The peepers in the pond started in yesterday too.

 Al


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Honkers flew over a few days ago. Sandhill cranes showed up this morning. 

MN must be colder than MI because the ponds are still frozen. No peepers yet.

I am loving the weather but fully expect to get hit by 3 feet of snow before it's all over.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

We still have a foot of ice on my lake. Of course all it takes is for the shoreline to open and the peepers will start calling.


----------



## HoofPick (Jan 16, 2012)

Daffodills have been blooming for about 2 weeks, just saw a tulip about to open up today. All of our trees are in full bloom and the rufous hummingbirds are making their way back too.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Daffodils are popping up here now to provide some green for the deer to chew on LOL.

Morning weather forecast out of Detroit was a cool down for the end of next week and a snow event possibility. 

Seems like we get a St Patties day storm every year.

 Al


----------

